# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  قناة على النايل سات تتحدى بي إن سبورت وتنقل كأس إفريقيا

## mohamed73

أعلنت قناة النبأ الليبية التي تبث على النايل سات نقلها لمباريات كأس  أمم افريقيا كان 2017، متحدية بذلك قناة بي إن سبورت الناقل الرسمي للعرس  الكروي.  و أعلنت القناة عبر صفحتها الرسمية نقل مباريات كأس افريقيا بالاضافة  لاستوديو تحليلي للقاءات، على غرار قنوات سابقة كانت قد تحدت حقوق البث من  قبيل تيلي تشاد و ايريتريا تي في و نقلت الكان و لا ننسى قناة موريتانيا و  التي بثت مباريات أمم أوروبا .  و فيما يلي تردد قناة النبأ : 11096 أفقي 27500.

----------

